# Strictly Come Dancing 2011 Yaaaayyy!



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

The line-up has been announced and I've seen footage of Russell Grant dancing!     I think he might be hilarious.


Am I the only strictly nutter?  I'm so excited!   I applied for tickets at Wembley but doesn't look like I've got them.   


C'mon, who else is mad for sequins and Anton?!!!!!!


Frillipops
xx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

I've already set sky up to record the series can't wait!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kiteflyer said:


> I've already set sky up to record the series can't wait!


Me too! i did it a wk ago how sad am i!

Saturday nights are complete Strictly and X factor thing is it makes me think about christmas (with the finals close to it like!)


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

SFT!!


Last year, my niece (she's just a bit older than L) said 'Daddy' when Anton came on!!!  


I reckon Jason and Lulu might be actually quite good as they know about music etc. 


Dunno who I'm going to root for yet, definitely not Edwina!


Oh how I love this time of year!


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Blimey, have just watched the launch show and three weeks seems so long to wait! Forgot how much I love James Jordan! Oh god I'm such a muppet!


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Can I join?  I'm a Strictly and Anton fan too!!!!!!!        

Think this years line up is super!    Can't wait for it to start properly now, although I normally have to record it and watch it when DH is out but even he's admitted it looks better this year so who knows... I might even be watchin it live this year!!!  

Question.....

If you had a choice of dancing with one of the professionals who would it be and which dance?  Me - it would have to be the waltz with Anton and any sexy little number with Brendan!!!!


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Paddygirl, Brendan, really?!! Noooooo!   


A rhumba with James wouldn't go amiss I have to admit or a quickstep with Anton! Shame I have two left feet and get my right muddled up with my left!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

you guys like the ******** page  links to some of the rehearsals 

https://www.********.com/bbcstrictly?ref=ts

/links


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I know!!  I don't know where this Brendan thing comes from either, but there you go... !!!         

One week today ladies... countdown has begun.  I just hope that Anton does well this year, bless him he normally has the er..  'difficult' ones doesn't he, lets hope this year he can enjoy a bit of dancing. 

Does anyone watch the Strictly show which is on each weekday?  Can't think of the name now. I'm even glued to that!!    I think that Zoe Ball is hosting it this year which should be good as she did so well when she competed a few years ago.


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Blimey, yes I get addicted to that. But I liked Claudia doing it as she's a bit bonkers. Daresay I'll make DD watch it rather than In the night garden before her bedtime!!!   


Only 3 sleeps to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh, Paddygirl are we the only ones?!! Anyone there?


Oh blimey the weekend was great. BUT, what on EARTH was Tess Daly wearing on the Saturday show? Was it shorts? Was it a dress? And who told her to wear bright red lippy? Usually she looks amazing, but she did look rather 'unclassy' on Saturday!   


Can't believe how good Jason Donovan was - SFT bet you were very excited!


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hello Ladies!

I watched it too and loved it, I had to work last Friday so kept off here in case someone gave something away before I watched it   ! What a great two shows can't wait for next week but can't decide who will go!

I've always liked little Vincent not sure why!

Frill I have to agree Tess had horrible red lipstick on, never looked at what she was wearing was drawn to much to the awful lips!


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there

Just a quick one from me for the moment.... I'm running oh sooo late as always!     

I luurved the shows last weekend, I thought Jason and that McFly lad (can't think of his name right now    ) were both very good. Show good promise.  But poor old Anton again!!!!!!!!!  

And I have to say that I thought James Jordon is looking very good this year!      

PaddyGirl xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh and yes I agree on the red lipstick.... ugh!


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

And in the words of Craig....  The red lipstick was a fashion dis..aarster!!


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

paddy girl        your soooo right darling!


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

So ladies who will be leaving tonight? I think its going to be Anton!


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Have to say, I was surprised that Audley was in the bottom two...  at least he put the odd step in the right place!    

Really enjoyed the show on Sat...  it's nice that the celebs personalities are beginning to show through now, well apart from Nancy's that is!  Maybe its me but she doesn't seem to be doing herself any favours on the popularity front. 

Russel Grant made me laugh and Robbie Savage was a different man!!  Think it's going to be a tough one this year, quite a few there that could improve as the weeks go on. 

Glad to see Claudia back on the result show, she's so funny!


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Paddygirl - James is MINE!!!!!!!!!    


I haven't seen all of Saturday's show but saw results show on sunday - and yaaayyyyyyy for Claudia, she cracks me up! I'll have to rewatch it all again but that girl from Waterloo road is doing so much better than I thought she would!


And is it me or is that Nancy woman as mad as a box of frogs?!!!!!


Sorry to see lovely Vincent go though but glad Audley didn't go out. I'll have to series link IT TAKES TWO - thought I wouldn't bother as it was Zoe Ball doing it, but who am I kidding - I'm a Strictly addict and need my daily fix!


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Frill.....  you MUST check out James's own website, you can link to it via Strictly's website.  

Phoaw!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Paddygirl why did you have to tell me that?!! I'll never get any work done today! LOL

SFT - oh blimey, that Nancy is bonkers! Silly woman - I'm sure she believes Strictly is going to be her way to get to Hollywood or something ridiculous. At least Sophia Loren was talented!


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

She did what?!!  She really is a diva isn't she!  I heard that in the first weeks of rehearsing etc she demanded that the BBC pay for her own hairdresser to do her hair. They refused!


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh hello girlies can I join you ?
I am a huge strictly fan !

Poor Anton again - really wish they would put him with a good dancer and stop making him out to be the clown all the time when he is a very tallented dancer.

Kind of knew Edwina was going to go last week and glad she did too - Audley should never have been in the bottom two.

Also getting a big sick of your woman the judge - oh cannot think of her name at the minute - she keeps sayign the same comments every week just changing the words around slightly - nothing interesting to say about the dancing only " that she knows what they are going through " 

At the moment Jason is doing fantasticly and I hope he doesnt peak too soon.  But also so love Russell LOL

Oh I love the dresses and the music !  Its such another world  and I couldnt dance to save my life


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everyone

What a cracking show this week!!      Oh dear though, poor old Anton, she really is hard work.  I don't know why but I can't warm to her at all and as much as I love Anton, it wouldn't upset me too much if she went out next week. 

I think this year's line up is probably one of the strongest yet, they are all good.  Not sure how Brucie would pick his favourite out of that lot!    

My DH made me laugh, he claims he hates these shows, Strictly being no exception, but on Sat evening he was upstairs with it on up there and shouted down how good Jason was and then last night he called to say he was on his way home from work and couldn't help himself from asking who got booted off and then also made a comment about all the other 12 dancers!!      We had quite a chat about it!!


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Paddy ,
my DH loves it too but no way would he admit it to anyone esle !

Oh poor Anton - cant see them lasting much longer it was just that that dance suited her .

What up with Tess lips - did she get them done or is it just the colour of the lipstick ?

The standard is really high this year !


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

@ your DH Paddygirl!!!


Bobogirl I'm like you - there's no way I could do any of that dancing but doesn't stop me working out how to get famous enough to get on the show!!     


Yeah, that bloomin' red lipstick of Tess'. It's awful. and what was Claudie wearing on Sunday's show?



OOOHhh I didn't think Dan would be in the bottom two and then booted off, what a shame. He seems quite a funny guy and I didn't think he was that bad.


Oh god, as much as I love James Jordan, I've got to root for Jason. He was brilliant (and I'm mad about Priscilla) and what a great routine!! I've also accepted the fact that I need to see every episode of It Takes Two and have finally series-linked it. Who was I kidding, saying that I don't need Strictly in my day?  !!!!!


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Boboboy, I wondered about Tess's lips too?  They just don't look right do they.  

Don't know if anyone else listens to Chris Evans in the mornings, but Nancy is his guest on Friday.  That should be interesting


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh blimey. Did you see her on ITT this week? She doesn't smile properly with her face - too much plastic surgery/botox? i'm no expert in these matters (being stunningly beautiful naturally   ) however, so maybe i'm just being a bit mean!!


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Helloooooo again! Cannot wait for tonight's episode, so much so that I watched a bit of the American one today on Watch! But they have an advert break after each dance - takes ages! I gave up in the end. Will just have to try and contain my excitement a little longer I suppose.


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Those adverts are a right pain in the            

I'm so looking forward to tonights show too!  I reckon Nancy will have to prove herself tonight but she may have gained a few fans after her appearance on the Chris Evans show on Friday, she came across quite nice actually...  she was interesting, amusing and just more down to earth. 

I've just prepared tonights dinner.... Thai beef Massaman curry.... deeelish!  It's in the oven now and should be ready for when I sit down to give my professional, unbiased opinion on each dance!!


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

OK missed it girls as had babies christening so what happened ?  Who did well ?  Who was bad ?  And what about Tess's lips


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Boboboy, Hope you enjoyed the christening    

Well, to be honest they all did well this week. I think perhaps Nancy was the weakest, maybe followed by Rory. Its so hard to say as they are all so good and its still in the early weeks. Jason was good but didnt score as well this week. Harry Jud (?) (McFly) was very good again too. And the underdog of this years contest Audley was marvellous!  Even Craig praised him. Blimey!    Okay thats only my personal opinion but I really think Audley is blossoming. 

I do love an underdog. Does anyone remember when Darren Gough won it?  I was beside myself!!    

As for Tess's lips... they seemed more normal, but then she had a more neutral colour on this week.. 

Not long till the results........


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok so was the desision right to sent Rory home ?  Didnt see the whole dance so really cant comment but think they may keep Nancy in for the comic side of things and to see what will happen next ?

Loved Tess dress last night but not her hair and make up - I am now convinced its the lipstick ?


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Paddygirl - how was the curry - sounded deliciousssssss!


Boboboy - yep, paddygirl has it down to a tee. I reckon people are voting for Anton rather than Nancy and let's face it, they are far more entertaining than Rory and Erin.


Tess' red lips made an appearance on Sunday, oh dear, never mind.  But my big treat was Claudia cackling uncontrollably during Len's lens!! She is hilarious.


DH's turn to put little one to bed so will watch ITT in peace later!!


Can't wait for the Halloween special - last year was brilliant.


Oh and by the way, I'm a bit fixated with Chelseeee (how on earth does she spell it) and her bizarre forehead. Not seen it? There's no wrinkle or anything. Is it real? Surely she's a bit young for botox/plastic surgery and all that?


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Frill was thinking the same - she looks and this is awful to say about someone but she looks a little weird ?  Is it the eyes ?  I know sometimes if your eyebrows are shapped funny it can give you a weird expression but not sure what it is with her ?

Yea next Saruday night should be good last year was brilliant !


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

How great was Saturday?    Nancy out and Jason did brilliantly!!!  Some of the costumes were amazing too. I'm sure I was going to write something else but have just forgotten what it was!


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

You're kidding!!!! Now I'm even more jealous of her amazing figure!  Ah well, time for another hobnob then.


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Tess is 42  ! Chocolate digestives for me then  ! Why does she keep wearing such awful lipstick? Is it just the fashion and I'm out of touch?

Great show though and at last the right person went...Nancy! I can't decide who my favorite is yet there are so many good ones


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank gawd Nancy went. At least we have dancers left in the comp now, rather than having Nancy getting the sympathy vote and knocking out dancers    I will get off my soapbox now    


Tess really needs to sort herself out on the results shows, just awful make up. Think they are trying too hard for when she is presenting on her own and has toned it down when she is presenting with Bruce


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh thank GOd Nancy gone - poor Anton having to deal with her too - he really is a great dancer and I just wish he was given a good partner to really show of.

I think tess looks great too but its definately shoot the stylist time .

Didnt like Lulu routine though ?  Too much faffing around and not enough dancing for me.  Holly was my pick of the night.


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

So, we're all agreed?  Tess needs to get a new lipstick?    


and none of us have mentioned what Alesha was wearing - can't remember if it was the sat or sun show, but it looked like she was wearing a duvet on the top half!!! Bonkers.


Kiteflyer, like you, I don't have a firm favourite this year. I like Jason and of course I'd like to see James Jordan in the final this time (although I'm pretty indifferent to his partner). I hope Russell manages to stay in a bit longer just because he's so hilarious and obviously loves it all.


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Frill the duvet was on Saturday   she wore something more tasteful on Sunday can't remember what though!  

Maybe the lipstick looks good in person and its just our TV's making it look bad   hahaha!

Can't wait for this week but think I might be watching it a day or too late as I have my mum staying! So will be avoiding this thread until I have seen it!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I am going to the live show on the 19th Nov at Wembley Arena !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG!  How did you get tickets for that?  Got a touch of the green-eyed monster      I'd love to go and see a live show, how exciting, I'd be unbearable!        

Quick mention about last week....  yep, truly pleased that Nancy went out.  She wasn't a dancer at all, and neither was she that entertaining!  

Tess is 42?  Wow.  But have to agree about the lipstick.  Surely someone could advise her and tell her how naff it looks on our screens! 

So, what about this week............ 

I have a feeling Harry Judd is going to do really well you know. Harry and of course Jason.  I don't think the winner will be a lady, I reckon it will be between those two.  

As for the bottom two... um not sure?      Perhaps Audley will be one of them (although I'd hate for him to be voted off just yet, he's trying so hard) and I'm not sure about the other.  Anyhow, all will be revealed in a little while.......


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep right person went to night - she was making too many mistakes and I dont think she really had her heart in it compared to some of the others.
Poor Audley must not be feeling great - in the bottom 2 a few times now .

And did anyone recognise Jennifer Gray ??  Baby   No surely not ??  ( going to see the musical for a 2nd time in January - love that film )


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Its the only dance I dont get  Its almost embarressing to watch .


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

It's difficult to get... it's like a salsa or a mambo with same kind of hip rolls and    but it's at a slower tempo and meant to be more exaggerated. It's why it looks sooooooooo awkward before you get it right   


As I have heard it quoted before..... it's like that awkward sex when you are young or with a new partner. Not quite so sure where things are meant to go or can't get in the groove


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep I have to agree... Lulu was the right one to go.  The fact that her and Bendan didn't exactly see eye to eye probably didn't help her, but some of her dances did seem very half hearted.  Speaks the expert here       

Jennifer Grey ... my god how can someone change so much from going under the knife?!!  You really wouldn't recognise her would you.  Boboboy...  I would love to go and see that show.  I bet the music and dancing is brilliant. 

Shellebell... had to laugh at your comparison to a bad rumba!!!!          Spot on!!!   

I have a confession to make.....  I voted for Audley. I know he's not the best dancer but he is putting is heart and soul into it and for such a big guy he is doing so well. I just wanted him to stay in that little bit longer.


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Shelle - brilliant comparison of the rumba!!


So, Paddygirl, how do you feel now that Audley has gone? This is where it starts getting hard because now most people are good (Russell Grant is just in a category of his own) and so someone good is going to be voted off.


I tried to get tickets for the Wembley show - no joy. You'd think with a capacity of over 6,000 I would have had a chance!!


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmm not sure who will be next out   I am loving Anita - she looks great and is really coming on , Harry is also very good , think Russell will be there for a while - have to admit I had a great laugh at him each week !!!


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

really like wee Chelsee! She is a feisty wee doll!


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know about you ladies, but I'm really looking forward to tonights show      Even if Audley won't be there      I felt so sorry for him when he left last week, although I did have a feeling it would be him to go. As you say Frill, they are all so good now so who knows what tonight will bring.  It's difficult to say who could win it this year. 

Had to laugh at 'The Grant' being in a category of his own !!          You can say that again!! 

Shellebell..... I hope you're geared up for tonight !!!!!    Have a great time and please tell us all about it !!


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Popcorn ready - check !
Ice cream ready - check !

I cant wait !!!  Isnt Robin really really hunky or is it just me ?  He could dance with me anyday !


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

they are just about to record the results show  this is sooo great. Have I made you well jell enough


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Well if was half as good as it was on TV I am really jealous !!!  It was the best I have ever seen it - the atmosphere was electric  - the music great - everything was just brilliant !!!  Love Love Loved it xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Soo bloody amazing   as for the rest I have to stay


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Shelle I was so jealous of you!!!!! How lucky and fab to be there (and all for a good cause)!!!


What a brilliant show! And DH was rather 'impressed' with Ola's catsuit. What a surprise!


I might miss it this weekend as am at my mum's and she's not a huge fan, but good ol SKY+, my trusty friend, will be at my rescue.    At least mum always has a 'healthy' supply of cream cakes and chocky in the house!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

So who do we think is going to win 
I think it is soooo very close to call
I have always like Chelsee, such natural rhythm and feel for the music
Harry has to have rhythm being a drummer    and lovely actions   
Jason is an all round entertainer and plays the part so well, cant wait to see his 'Pricilla' number again


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Starfishtigger said:


> I want Jason to win, but i know he wont, therefore I want Chelsee to win


ditto


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Yea for Harry !!!!  He was truely brilliant !!!


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

I wanted harry to win and he was the best on the night! Well done


----------

